# How Screwed Are You?



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Svd...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (5/5/14)

DVD


----------



## Mklops (5/5/14)

hehe Lucky me, Kyle so I'll go with Katana

True walking dead style

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

I'm not just screwed I'm totally f@$#  I can only go with "*j*ou ma ...... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RozierQ (5/5/14)

empty box of rothmens .... shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (5/5/14)

johan said:


> I'm not just screwed I'm totally f@$#


 
Jello? Jetpack? Jumping castle? Jujistsu? Jeep? Justin Beieber maybe even?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

Antresiet Stofie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

Screwdriver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spiri (5/5/14)

Hmph... Paper! "News headlines: 25 Zombies killed by paper cut"

While we're on the subject. I drove past this vehicle in Durban... poor picture quality (Taken from my old CrapBerry)
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

I'm dead because I'm not using a REO to fight Zombies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (5/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Antresiet Stofie



eish that zombie is in kak !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Mklops said:


> Jello? Jetpack? Jumping castle? Jujistsu? Jeep? Justin Beieber maybe even?


Justin Bieber is not really a weapon per se, more like a meat shield while you 'maak gat skoon'

As for me, I am royally screwed! Closest 'B' to me is a crappy laptop Battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

shabbar said:


> eish that zombie is in kak !!!



Jip, I can use the "Antresiet Kole" to burn its asssssss


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

johan said:


> I'm not just screwed I'm totally f@$#  I can only go with "*j*ou ma ...... "



Just use 'jou wheelspanner'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (5/5/14)

!@#$ theres nothing near me that begins with an s !!! unless my samsung s5 counts but nooit im not using my phone to kill anything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mklops (5/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip, I can use the "Antresiet Kole" to burn its asssssss


 
Could turn out to be quite a "Heated"arguement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (5/5/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (5/5/14)

okay i'm screwed - it's either a "lepel", "liniaal" or a label hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (5/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> okay i'm screwed - it's either a "lepel", "liniaal" or a label hahaha


 
Id use the liniaal, that way you can make sure they keep their distance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> okay i'm screwed - it's either a "lepel", "liniaal" or a label hahaha



You could try that lepel fighting you see on some movies hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/5/14)

Protank 3 :/

i can blow some clouds as a diversion.... hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (5/5/14)

For all the walking dead fans; a few of my favs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (5/5/14)

I'm screwed! What starts with a H! 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (5/5/14)

Need to buy me a Hammer mod and try again

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> I'm screwed! What starts with a H!
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



Hammer? Hot coil? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

All I got are batteries but then how am I going to vape if I throw my batteries at them


----------



## crack2483 (5/5/14)

Chainsaw. Whoooop

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (5/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> I'm screwed! What starts with a H!
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk




all I got for you is a high velocity PK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

